# HR watch and SVT



## blindsideflank (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi, so my dad has had 3 NSTEMI in the past few years and lots of chest pain spells (actually more palpitations/racing) that were associated with dizziness and SOB (completely different than his MI's) that were always called angina (resolved before seen be dr).

Well last night he went to the hospital with that racing and had an SVT that was terminated with Vagal manoeuvres. During the episode he had a HR of 170 and a BP of 80/60 (he is normally low and wasn't even dizzy, just had a racing heart feeling).

Anyways, for some diagnostics and reassurance I would like to buy him a watch that monitors his heart rate, so future episodes can be associated with a rapid rhythm or not. (He will obviously still seek medical care).

I don't know how the watches work and if such a low BP will cause a failure to read, does it measure with light or electrical activity?

Any suggestions (cheaper <$200) and I'd like something less sporty and more business so he is more willing to wear it to work etc. 

Man, the only worse than aging is watching loved ones age and get sick.
Thanks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 6, 2014)

Google "heart rate monitor watch" and you'll find it all. 

Polar makes nicer ones, as does nike.


----------



## blindsideflank (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks.I have, and suunto $$$ is the only one that seems to be a little dressier (they have ones with metal bands and avoid bright green stripes).

It appears they all use a piece of metal to contact the skin so I'm assuming this would read a rate even on a low output SVT (unlike a pulse oximeter) right?


----------

